# SSG Timothy Mcgill 19 SFG (A)



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2013)

http://cliffviewpilot.com/veteran-ramsey-firefighter-30-killed-in-action-in-afghanistan/

Rest in Peace Tim. 

For all that had the privilege to met him, Tim was a big, intimidating guy to say the least. Tim was also
quiet and driven to do his job, and he will always be remembered.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG McGill.

Squidward, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ManBearPig (Sep 23, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

I was informed of this by a friend, yesterday.  Blue Skies SSG McGill. DOL my brother.
Condolences, Squidward.  If you or the family need anything you can get my number from Crip, ping me and I'll do what I can.

Troll sends.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP Warrior.
Condolences to you and your Brothers, squidward.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Condolences, Squidward . Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## TB1077 (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP SSG. I hope your family, your friends, and your team find peace.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## goon175 (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP brother.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP, sorry for your loss guys than knew him.


----------



## CDG (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP SSG McGill.


----------



## tova (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JHD (Sep 23, 2013)

Rest in peace sir.  Squid ward, so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for his loved ones.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 23, 2013)

@Squidward I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.  My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP SSG McGill.

My sincerest condolences to you Squidward, his brothers in arms, and SSG McGill's family.


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 23, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 23, 2013)

RIP, blue skies


----------



## Bloodline (Sep 23, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Soldier.


----------



## chewytri (Sep 24, 2013)

Rest Easy Brother blue skies


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 24, 2013)

Rest in peace, SSG.

My condolences for your loss, Squidward.


----------



## Dame (Sep 24, 2013)

So sorry about your loss @Squidward.  May he rest in God's peace.


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP brother,
2nd name has been released SSG Liam Nevins from B/5/19th SFG.

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...-forces-guardsman-killed-saturday-afghanistan


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2013)

Appreciate all the kind words and condolences. Only knew Tim from language school until after SERE when our class was split up for MOS training. Most of the time I was way too intimidated to talk to him because he made me and a few other guys look like twigs next to a great oak (sleeve tattoos didn't help either). Didn't see Tim until the guys he was attached to swapped out with us  in country. The intimidation was still present. After a few weeks he left for Bagram to support the command up there, and we saw him again before we left country. He was terribly bummed out in that environment and wanted nothing more than to get back out again. The Regiment has indeed lost another one of its finest, and the 21st of September will remain with several others as a day of remembrance.


----------



## TB1077 (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP SSG Nevins as well.  Damn shame.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP  Prayers out to all affected by his loss

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest in peace Brother


----------



## Poccington (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Krutch (Sep 26, 2013)

Deepest condolences to the family and Battle Buddies.  Heard about it from a close friend over there.  God Bless you and keep you in his arms.  You can join our other brave Warriors who keep us all safe from above.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

Krutch said:


> Deepest condolences to the family and Battle Buddies.  Heard about it from a close friend over there.  God Bless you and keep you in his arms.  You can join our other brave Warriors who keep us all safe from above.


Please post an intro before posting again per site rule. First and only warning on this matter


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## xf4wso (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Squidward, I am so sorry for your loss brother.  Thanks for introducing me to Tim at the chow hall.  He was a big bear of a man indeed. 

Rest in Peace SSG McGill


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 9, 2013)

RIP.. Blue Skies


----------



## SOTAANGUS (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Condolences to all who knew him.  RIP.


----------

